

Wireless electricity comes to CES, but will it power mobile devices? - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/01/07/wireless-electricity-coming-ces-dont-expect-much-mobility

======
pedalpete
Maybe I'm missing something here, but does this mean that the a/c is
condensing the energy and sending it to what is essentially a solar receiver
on the device (solar being light, not sun)?

1.5 watts doesn't sound like much, but I'm not super familiar with this stuff.

